# Lingerie On The Bay (L.O.T.B.) All Ladies Fishing Tournament



## Tripletail (Mar 3, 2006)

This all Ladies fishing tournament scheduled for June 21, 2008 has paid out over $10,000 the last three years in a row. There will be a Captain's Party the evening before on June 20, 2008. Download your entry blanks and rules at matagordabay.com or e-mail me at [email protected]. for more information. Hope to see you there.


----------

